# Hot Butt Hip & Thigh ..



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

So, here I am starting a new journal,   to keep me going for whatever's left in this summer ..  Will  be Toning, Firming and Shaping my body 

Goal: Stick to my Diet Program  6 times a week 
Have a Cheat Day .. normally on Saturdays

Train with weights .. 4-5 Times a week


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

I wanna have a butt like her butt


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

It'll feel just like home.

No problems I can forsee...

woot


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> It'll feel just like home.
> 
> No problems I can forsee...
> 
> woot



Awww Monkey Man! First one in  

Welcome


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

sara said:


> Awww Monkey Man! First one in
> welcome



Just seven (?) weeks onto the comeback trail myself...
after three injurys, two surgery's and almost two years
away from any serious training.

-------------------------------------
Besides...
Having a butt like that is a worthy cause if I ever saw one! -


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Just seven (?) weeks onto the comeback trail myself...
> after three injurys, two surgery's and almost two years
> away from any serious training.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that 
How is the training going now? 

I haven't been training so seriously the last 3 years either  But seeing results, motivates me to train harder and harder each and everyday and not miss a day..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

sara said:


> Sorry to hear that
> How is the training going now?
> 
> I haven't been training so seriously the last 3 years either  But seeing results, motivates me to train harder and harder each and everyday and not miss a day..



Go workout everyday you need to...
Spell those WO's out here, and take pride in a days work done.

You are already in VERY capable hands posting this site,
and the knowledge held within.

I looked for about two minutes to find a basic routine that has
tripled my results in only seven(?) (8) weeks..

Spongebath is EXTREMELY happy with cowpimp's periodization advice for me,
and my...   (ahem) overall... performance!

Do a little digging within here and ask questions,
this system works fine for all.

I also particularly have a love-hate relationship
with Pfunk & GoalGetter...

I.E.:  I hate what they advise me to do, but love the results!
If you are interested fully, go check out their Optimum Sports Performance website if
you want more personal care.

They are sort of my neighbors, and we all moved out here as IRON MAGAZINE peeps
generally at the same time...   I wouldn't say they rock, if they didn't...


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2009)

I been here on and off since 2003.. this was the first forum I joined .. 

Patrick and Ivonne are great people!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

sara said:


> I been here on and off since 2003.. this was the first forum I joined ..  Patrick and Ivonne are great people!



That's why I said   "feels like home"


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> That's why I said   "feels like home"



It sure does


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2009)

sara said:


> So, here I am starting a new journal,  to keep me going for whatever's left in this summer .. Will be Toning, Firming and Shaping my body
> 
> Goal: Stick to my Diet Program 6 times a week
> Have a Cheat Day .. normally on Saturdays
> ...


1) Will be Toning, Firming 
***NEVER, EVER, NEVER say that again!

YOU...are an attractive, intelligent woman who reads and learns from intelligent source; i.e; ironmagazine.com and NOT Cosmo for fitness advice.

we'll never again speak of shaping in toning within these hallowed walls! 
Now, go forth and LIFT!



Now...on with it!


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm I'm tryin to use my cell phone to post on here


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 1) Will be Toning, Firming
> ***NEVER, EVER, NEVER say that again!
> 
> YOU...are an attractive, intelligent woman who reads and learns from intelligent source; i.e; ironmagazine.com and NOT Cosmo for fitness advice.
> ...



What is wrong with shaping and toning? And btw I DON'T read cosmo shit. Muscle and fitness, oxygen and some car magazine ..


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2009)

So I came in here hoping for a before picture.  I leave sadly.


----------



## sara (Aug 4, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> So I came in here hoping for a before picture.  I leave sadly.



I dont keep a before pic around .. But I will look and see


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

with a bum like that, you can't go wrong!

good luck on your goals, I'll be sticking around to see how things progress in here


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2009)

sara said:


> I dont keep a before pic around .. But I will look and see



Well, I dont see any work outs yet, so today, now, would be a great time for a before pic.  Take it!


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2009)

oh you people want to see my current pic?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2009)

um....yes. Yes we do.
You know...for comparrison value


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

Id like to see it for the sake of just seeing it.  However, you should always put up a before pic when setting up a visual goal.


----------



## Built (Aug 6, 2009)

sara said:


> What is wrong with shaping and toning? And btw I DON'T read cosmo shit. Muscle and fitness, oxygen and some car magazine ..



Well, there's really no such thing as "toning" - it's a made-up concept, invented by the fitness industry so women wouldn't freak out at the thought of getting stronger, and "shaping" only happens when you make a muscle bigger - but that's apparently another no-no when talking down to women!

Thus, men get the terms "bulking and cutting", while women get these translated into "shaping and toning". Shape of course comes from muscle-size and fat-loss, events that for most people don't happen at once, although this simple fact is not often all that obvious to the novice. 

Jargon like "shaping and toning" further obfuscates the process, and above all else, I eschew obfuscation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

sara said:


> oh you people want to see my current pic?


Yes. Purely for scientific evaluation...


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, some of you already seen this pic.. I don't have many pics to show now.. 
this was taken about 2 weeks ago


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Well, there's really no such thing as "toning" - it's a made-up concept, invented by the fitness industry so women wouldn't freak out at the thought of getting stronger, and "shaping" only happens when you make a muscle bigger - but that's apparently another no-no when talking down to women!
> 
> Thus, men get the terms "bulking and cutting", while women get these translated into "shaping and toning". Shape of course comes from muscle-size and fat-loss, events that for most people don't happen at once, although this simple fact is not often all that obvious to the novice.
> 
> Jargon like "shaping and toning" further obfuscates the process, and above all else, I eschew obfuscation.



Makes alot of sense 
I need to re-word it then


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2009)

hmmm...look at that defined jaw line.....grrr....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2009)

hmmm...look at that defined jaw line.....grrr....


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmmm...look at that defined jaw line.....grrr....




wow! you had to repeat it twice?


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2009)

so, was at the beach this morning for about 4 hours.. what a beautiful day! then all of the sudden, it started to rain!  thunderstorms! damn this sucked! 
Off to the movies where I can stay dry and cool  and snack on some M&Ms


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2009)

sara said:


> wow! you had to repeat it twice?


yes I did.
Yes I did.


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2009)

So, my short term goal is , by September 18'th I want to fit into a cute dress  that I have bought and fit into it in the past , but never got the chance to wear it out  I tried it on few weeks ago and it was getting there, but not all the way .. 

I been very consistent @ the gym  week # 3 and not missed a workout!  
Today, joined a new gym  mostly for the stepmill and the cycling classes.. that will defenitaly get me do cardio 


I am currently ~ 129 lbs 

I would like to be ~ 115 lbs by Thanksgiving, but if I dont get there, I would like to get my waist smaller


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

So what is the diet like?

As I drink a Coors Light and eat a TB Volcano burrito... Hey!  I'm not trying to fit into a dress ok?


----------



## sara (Aug 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> So what is the diet like?
> 
> As I drink a Coors Light and eat a TB Volcano burrito... Hey!  I'm not trying to fit into a dress ok?



Diet: Sunday - Friday  
5-6 Meals a day .. ~ 1200 calories

Saturday: Allow myself a 1-2 cheatmeals..


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck on your target.  Nice to have a good, concrete goal like that!


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2009)

sara said:


> Diet: Sunday - Friday
> 5-6 Meals a day .. ~ 1200 calories
> 
> Saturday: Allow myself a 1-2 cheatmeals..



Sara, a few things...

On 1200 calories a day, you may feel more comfortable on 3-4 meals than on 6 micro-snacks.

Not sure why you feel you need so much cardio - it's hard to go very low calories when you up the cardio - it tends to overstimulate appetite; moreso in women than in men.

How tall are you again? What are your macronutrient targets for these calories?


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Sara, a few things...
> 
> On 1200 calories a day, you may feel more comfortable on 3-4 meals than on 6 micro-snacks.
> 
> ...




during the week, I like having 5 meals since I wake up earlier, its seems to be working good for me within the last 3 months .. 

I have not been doing cardio at all.. I was thinking of doing 20 - 30 minutes on the treadmill brisk walk, incline 4-5 times a week.. 

I am 5'3'' .. I will calculate my macros and get back with you


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Good luck on your target.  Nice to have a good, concrete goal like that!




Thank you Pylon


----------



## joeh4n (Aug 11, 2009)

Umm.. maybe you should keep us updated by posting up some photos so that we know the progress


----------



## sara (Aug 11, 2009)

joeh4n said:


> Umm.. maybe you should keep us updated by posting up some photos so that we know the progress




Well, the pic i have on my avatar is just from last weekend


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

sara said:


> during the week, I like having 5 meals since I wake up earlier, its seems to be working good for me within the last 3 months ..


 If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 


sara said:


> I have not been doing cardio at all.. I was thinking of doing 20 - 30 minutes on the treadmill brisk walk, incline 4-5 times a week..


 You mentined you joined a new gym for the stepmill and cycling classes. 





sara said:


> Today, joined a new gym  mostly for the stepmill and the cycling classes.. that will defenitaly get me do cardio



Nothing wrong with a little cardio, but on 1200 calories you might find it kinda wears on you is all.  



sara said:


> I am 5'3'' .. I will calculate my macros and get back with you



That's right, you're tiny. 

I'll be interested to know the mix you're finding comfortable.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that a vacation pic or do you live near the beach?


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Built said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.   You mentined you joined a new gym for the stepmill and cycling classes.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little cardio, but on 1200 calories you might find it kinda wears on you is all.
> 
> ...




I did that, because the private gym have few options.. treadmill and eliptical only and I am not a fan of the eliptical.. 

When I start the cycling class, I would do 30 minutes and the stepmill I know I will be starting out with 10 minutes because I have not done it for so long


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Is that a vacation pic or do you live near the beach?



I am 20 minutes from the beach


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

sara said:


> I am 20 minutes from the beach



Nice.  Which coast?

I travel a lot for work, and I have to admit that San Diego is my favorite place in the world.  I've spent many days camped on the beach with my laptop while out there.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice.  Which coast?
> 
> I travel a lot for work, and I have to admit that San Diego is my favorite place in the world.  I've spent many days camped on the beach with my laptop while out there.



The Gulf of Mexico

Sandiego is one of my fav , la jolla beach


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

So, I did try the stepmill this morning.. I was actually impressed with myself  Did 20 minutes on the stepmill with no problem, I was expceting to do 5 minutes lol ... will increase the level tomorrow morning


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Sara! Sounds like your head is in the right place. Just keep posting so we can help with motivation.

I have been on this site off and on since 03. I am always amazed how simply posting in my journal and getting encouragement from the regulars really does help motivate me.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Sara! Sounds like your head is in the right place. Just keep posting so we can help with motivation.
> 
> I have been on this site off and on since 03. I am always amazed how simply posting in my journal and getting encouragement from the regulars really does help motivate me.



 JerseyDevil! 
Absloutly! 

So, I was at my old office today, helping out .. people didnt even recognize me!


----------



## katt (Aug 12, 2009)

Did someone mention M&M's????


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

katt said:


> Did someone mention M&M's????



Peanut M&M's and Almond ones


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Mmmm....did you get to try the peanut butter and strawberry ones?  Good lord those were good!

I've heard good things about the coconut ones too, but have been afraid of not being able to stop...


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Mmmm....did you get to try the peanut butter and strawberry ones?  Good lord those were good!
> 
> I've heard good things about the coconut ones too, but have been afraid of not being able to stop...



Anything with peanut butter is a 
coconut m&ms? I honestly don't know about that .. girl scout cookies sound good too!


----------



## Perdido (Aug 12, 2009)

sara said:


> The Gulf of Mexico
> 
> Sandiego is one of my fav , la jolla beach



I was about to ask the same question. I'm 20 minutes from the beach too, just east coast. Well, I should say 20 minutes in winter, One hour in summer because of tourist traffic jams.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

sara said:


> Anything with peanut butter is a
> coconut m&ms? I honestly don't know about that .. girl scout cookies sound good too!



Limited edition, I think.  White bag.  Think mounds with a crunchy shell.  So I've heard.

Yeah, I'm a PB guy for sure.  I can eat it by the handful.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmm...M&M's....best dam little fat pills....EVER.

Hiya Sara!


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Limited edition, I think.  White bag.  Think mounds with a crunchy shell.  So I've heard.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a PB guy for sure.  I can eat it by the handful.



I will have to check them out this weekend! 
Peanut butter and some honey on a warm bagel is a killer!


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmmm...M&M's....best dam little fat pills....EVER.
> 
> Hiya Sara!



that would be really nice..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, I'm a PB guy for sure. I can eat it by the handful.


....you know sir...they have invented the SPOON....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....you know sir...they have invented the SPOON....



Too slow.  It's all about volume...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

...can't deny that....


----------



## sara (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Too slow.  It's all about volume...



Use a spatula


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I was about to ask the same question. I'm 20 minutes from the beach too, just east coast. Well, I should say 20 minutes in winter, One hour in summer because of tourist traffic jams.


 
I know where you are taking about! Ain't that the truth.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

sara said:


> Peanut M&M's and Almond ones


Mmmmm.... M&M's....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

sara said:


> I will have to check them out this weekend!
> Peanut butter and some honey on a warm bagel is a killer!



No doubt!  I like PB on a toasted bagel.  Blueberry one if I can get it.  Don't judge me.

We were on vacation last week and went to the Zoo in Chicago.  For lunch I had the "going bananas" panini.  PB, honey and banana.  Good times...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> No doubt! I like PB on a toasted bagel. Blueberry one if I can get it. Don't judge me.
> 
> We were on vacation last week and went to the Zoo in Chicago. For lunch I had the "going bananas" panini. PB, honey and banana. Good times...


ooohh....THAT sounds goood........


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2009)

Pylon said:


> No doubt!  I like PB on a toasted bagel.  Blueberry one if I can get it.  Don't judge me.
> 
> We were on vacation last week and went to the Zoo in Chicago.  For lunch I had the "going bananas" panini.  PB, honey and banana.  Good times...



I agree! that sounds sooooooooooooo good!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Too slow.  It's all about volume...



While I wholeheartedly agree about peanut butter, whats this "Volume" i see, I just cannot comprehend that, LoL!!!

Just droppin in sara, hope you don't mind another visitor!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2009)

Archangel said:


> While I wholeheartedly agree about peanut butter, whats this "Volume" i see, I just cannot comprehend that, LoL!!!
> 
> Just droppin in sara, hope you don't mind another visitor!!!



Not at all Archangel! welcome 

I did try the strwaberried peanut butter m&ms .. pretty damn addicting


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

sara said:


> I did try the strwaberried peanut butter m&ms .. pretty damn addicting



They've been a point of contention at work.   A lot of people hate them.  

A lot of people are idiots.


----------



## sara (Aug 15, 2009)

Sooo sore from trainng lower body and getting back on the stepmill  I can barley enjoy the weekend , I can barley walk!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2009)

sara said:


> Sooo sore from trainng lower body and getting back on the stepmill  I can barley enjoy the weekend , I can barley walk!!!


so...you shoulda hobbled to the beach and enjoyed the sun...


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> so...you shoulda hobbled to the beach and enjoyed the sun...



its been cloudy here and it could rain any minute, I woke up late today, then went back to bed .. and I feel good and ready for a new week!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

sara said:


> its been cloudy here and it could rain any minute, I woke up late today, then went back to bed .. and I feel good and ready for a new week!


You are not fooling me Miss Sara . 

What happened to the Skins!? Damn!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> A lot of people are idiots.


....and this is how we now have the guy we have in the White House....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

sara said:


> its been cloudy here and it could rain any minute, I woke up late today, then went back to bed .. and I feel good and ready for a new week!


good alternative. Sometimes the body craves sleep....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....and this is how we now have the guy we have in the White House....



That's right.  Because the last guy was such an idiot, people put aside their politics for little while to elect someone who has the ability and demeanor to interact with the rest of the world peacefully (i.e. not blowing holes in other people's homes because they have oil and/or are brown), take on the massive challenges of fixing the economy and health care (because we need jobs, but even those without should be able to see a doctor and get their children asthma medicine), and deal with the right wing nutjobs (He's foreign!  He wants to kill grandmama!  He like fancy lettuce!), all without looking like a total douche.

So, you know...progress.  It's nice!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, gettin kinda scary in here!!! Whats up Sara, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Wow, gettin kinda scary in here!!!



Nah, we're all friends in here.


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2009)

We Need an Asian president here


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Wow, gettin kinda scary in here!!! Whats up Sara, hope all is well!!!


They always hack my journal..


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> good alternative. Sometimes the body craves sleep....




Especially when I never had 2 bottles of beer before


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2009)

Trained in the morning, stepmill tonight.. 
Just had Little Sizzler (my home-made lean steak) and baby potatoes on a grill ..


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

Yum!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Look at you in your new avi! Looking good Sara


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Yum!!!



Are you referring to the avi or the steak on the grill?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

I think he meant both... but Arch will never admit it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hiya Sara! M&M's...steak...I LOVE this journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think he meant both... but Arch will never admit it


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are not fooling me Miss Sara .
> 
> What happened to the Skins!? Damn!



I dont know.. what happend to the skins? 
btw, we got the tickets to the GA  game


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Sara! M&M's...steak...I LOVE this journal!



I might be adding in spaghetti squash .. It's cooking on the stove now


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think he meant both... but Arch will never admit it



He is meant the sizzlers... trust me


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

sara said:


> He is meant the sizzlers... trust me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2009)

sara said:


> btw, we got the tickets to the GA game


Cool!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

hiya Sara!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> I might be adding in spaghetti squash .. It's cooking on the stove now



spaghetti squash, eh? sounds interesting.

I like spaghetti and squash pie.. so I guess both together would be good!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hiya Sara!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> spaghetti squash, eh? sounds interesting.
> 
> I like spaghetti and squash pie.. so I guess both together would be good!



Very yummy! add some salt and pepper to the squash and you will see what im talking about


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2009)

Wanted to and  after my lef workout tonight 
I hope I can walk tomorrow morning


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> Wanted to and  after my lef workout tonight
> I hope I can walk tomorrow morning



That means you did it right, Good Stuff Sara!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

sara said:


> Wanted to and  after my lef workout tonight
> I hope I can walk tomorrow morning


AWESOME! Good intensity! 
Do you have access to a hot tub?


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> AWESOME! Good intensity!
> Do you have access to a hot tub?



Nah I wish I have accress to a steam room


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> That means you did it right, Good Stuff Sara!!!



I think I did  I feel it in my quads today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2009)

If you felt like you wanted to puke, then you did it right!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

how are the legs?
Don't you have a BF? He did volounteer to massage them out? If not...he's doing it wrong....just sayin'....
How's your weekend?


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how are the legs?
> Don't you have a BF? He did volounteer to massage them out? If not...he's doing it wrong....just sayin'....
> How's your weekend?



He needs a massage more than me .. his leg day he cramps


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

If you puke, definatly doin it right!!! Ahhhhh, LOVE Leg Day!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

sara said:


> He needs a massage more than me .. his leg day he cramps



Gak.  Way worse than nausea.  Hate cramping.


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Gak.  Way worse than nausea.  Hate cramping.



Couple years ago, he cramped so bad that we called the ambulance


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2009)

Yesterday had 12 oz. sirloin steak and a sweet potato at longhorn  was soooo good, the plate was empty


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

sara said:


> Couple years ago, he cramped so bad that we called the ambulance



Yikes.  I can't imagine how bad that must have been.


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2009)

Been a crazy, long week last week..  Missed training last thursday , friday and today  Back at the gym tomorrow morning 

Leaving for NC , sept 18'th for couple days, so I need to stay on track and find me a cute dress


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

A break is a positive thing Sara, enjoy life first, the weights will always be there!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2009)

Archangel said:


> A break is a positive thing Sara, enjoy life first, the weights will always be there!!!




True Archangel  I just finally been back to the gym and staying on track about a month ago with my training


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

sara said:


> Been a crazy, long week last week..  Missed training last thursday , friday and today  Back at the gym tomorrow morning
> 
> Leaving for NC , sept 18'th for couple days, so I need to stay on track and find me a cute dress


Have fun Sara!


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2009)

3 day weekend!  FINALLY MONDAY OFF!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

enjoy it!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2009)

Tgif!!!!:d


----------



## sara (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure did!  Sat was fun, went out all day, got some sun, had my cheatmeal 
Sunday, was cramping all day  in bed till 4 pm , not fun at all 
Today, Trained , went shopping got some new tennis shoes, bathing suit, more tops and pants for the gym .. also browsed around for some dresses .. still no luck with that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bet you would look good in a potato sack.... don't sweat it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

sara said:


> Sure did!  Sat was fun, went out all day, got some sun, had my cheatmeal
> Sunday, was cramping all day  in bed till 4 pm , not fun at all
> Today, Trained , went shopping got some new tennis shoes, bathing suit, more tops and pants for the gym .. also browsed around for some dresses .. still no luck with that


...so...there...are gonna be...um...pics? You know...to see how well your end of summer tan is holdinng out. Purely scientific.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...so...there...are gonna be...um...pics? You know...to see how well your end of summer tan is holdinng out. Purely scientific.


I like your thinking!


----------



## sara (Sep 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...so...there...are gonna be...um...pics? You know...to see how well your end of summer tan is holdinng out. Purely scientific.



its been raining here, every freakin weekend!  I barley have a tan now


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2009)

any luck finding a dress yet????  When do you have to have it by?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet you would look good in a potato sack.... don't sweat it



 exactly!!! Relax and enjoy the trip Sara!!! You'll be and look just fine!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

katt said:


> any luck finding a dress yet????  When do you have to have it by?



Yes finally! simple dress, everyone going to be 10 years + older than me, so I dont want to be showing much skin lol


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> exactly!!! Relax and enjoy the trip Sara!!! You'll be and look just fine!!!



I will try


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

sara said:


> I will try


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

October 30'th going to watch USF and West Virginia , have few box seats tickets  .. dont care for either team, but I never been in the box


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

sara said:


> October 30'th going to watch USF and West Virginia , have few box seats tickets  .. dont care for either team, but I never been in the box


Enjoy the game!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2009)

games are always better when you  are there! have fun!


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2009)

Been using Muscle Milk Light Protein Powder for post workout.. love the flavor


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Droppin by, hope all is well Sara!!!


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Droppin by, hope all is well Sara!!!




everything going good.. except this morning I woke up and my lower back is killing me  Had a hard time training legs today  But I got it out of the way 6:00 this morning


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

While Training legs this morning, I noticed some difference with my legs.. getting little leaner .. so took few pics tonight of my HUGE quads


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow...WAY sexy...I...I...I need a minute and some privacy....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

What Burner said!


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2009)

ehh..  was bored on the way to NC.. I am so glad to be back home , I feel so gross  eating like crap thursday night  till sunday 
I am soo ready to get back on my diet and training tomorrow morning and feel like myself again


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

welcome home!


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> welcome home!



Thanks hun


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

ok, 9 oz. baked potato, 9 oz. sirloin steak and I can still  eat a house!


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, so decided to clean my diet a little more.. will start posting my meals tomorrow, till i get tired of posting the same thing over and over and over..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2009)

cop-n-paste. It does the body good...and milk.


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2009)

*Monday - 09/28/09*

*DIET:*


Meal 1 - 1 Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites

Meal 2 - 2 Scoop Muscle Milk Light 

Snack - 12 Green Grapes

Meal 3 - 3 oz. Chicken, 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, Cabbage, Seasme Ginger Dressing 

Snack - Low Sugar Granola Bar 

Meal 4 - 4 oz. Lean Ground Beef, 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, LF Mayo


----------



## sara (Sep 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> cop-n-paste. It does the body good...and milk.




Milk sounds good with some brownies and choclate chip cookies


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

sara said:


> Milk sounds good with some brownies and choclate chip cookies


I knew I liked you....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:*
> 
> 
> Meal 1 - 1 Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites
> ...


hmm...where's the rest? I think I just got hungry reading this...and I just ate...


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...where's the rest? I think I just got hungry reading this...and I just ate...



that's what i get with 1200-1300 calories 
saturday, will triple that


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

*09.29.09*

*DIET:*

Meal 1 - Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites

Meal 2 - 36 grams whey protein, Peanut butter (smoothie place)

Meal 3 - 3 oz. Chicken, 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, Seasme Ginger Dressing, Cabbage, some mayo

Snack  - 16 Green Grapes

Snack - 3 Sugar Free Fudgesicles

Meal 4 - 4 oz. Turkey Burger, 1 Cup White Rice



*Note:* Cardio 4-5 times a week, except for leg day , I can't walk after squatting


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

mmmmmm fudgesicles....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:*
> 
> Meal 1 - Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites
> 
> ...


I like this a whole better then 9/28.  You want to cut, but don't go Ethiopian on us


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like this a whole better then 9/28.  You want to cut, but don't go Ethiopian on us



I enjoyed the rice more than the whole wheat tortilla, more to eat 
I want to lose 12 lbs, that wont take me to the ethiopian level , would it?


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

katt said:


> mmmmmm fudgesicles....



Yea, sugar free  pudding or fudgesicles dont work well with my stomach, i feel bloated now


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

sara said:


> *DIET:*
> 
> Meal 1 - Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites
> 
> ...



Ok, so I wasnt supposed to have this till tomorrow mid morning, but was so tempting and better than having a brownie 

Snack - mini rice cakes , ~ 2 tbsp pb


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Girl, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

sara said:


> I enjoyed the rice more than the whole wheat tortilla, more to eat
> I want to lose 12 lbs, that wont take me to the ethiopian level , would it?


DON'T GO THE WAY OF THE ETHIOPIAN!
You must have curves. Guys LOVE curves. Women's curves make the earth go round. 
When hot women drop too much weight, they lose vital curvage. The rotation of the planet actually slows down. 
Some sorrority in California went on a recent marathon aerobic month long weight loss program. over 80lbs were shed....and 15 cup sizes reduced...which resulted in a tsunammi on the other side of the world, resulting in mass damage. 
So...you must do your part to keep your awesome curves and keep the world in balance!
YOU can help prevent tsunammis!


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Hey Girl, hope all is well!!!



Everything going just peechy Archangel


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> DON'T GO THE WAY OF THE ETHIOPIAN!
> You must have curves. Guys LOVE curves. Women's curves make the earth go round.
> When hot women drop too much weight, they lose vital curvage. The rotation of the planet actually slows down.
> Some sorrority in California went on a recent marathon aerobic month long weight loss program. over 80lbs were shed....and 15 cup sizes reduced...which resulted in a tsunammi on the other side of the world, resulting in mass damage.
> ...




WOW! 
Ok


----------



## sara (Sep 30, 2009)

*09/30/09*

*DIET:*

Meal 1 - Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites

Meal 2 - 3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese

Meal 3 - 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, 4 oz. Chicken, Some Mayo, Ginger Seasme Dressing

Snack - 2 FUdgesicles, 3 Sugar Free Jelly Rancher 

Meal 4 - 3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese

Meal 5 - SOuthWest Chicken Salad (Chicken, Southwest Dressing, COrn, few Tortilla strips, Black Beans, CHeese) 

Snack - right after Meal 5 - ~ 2 TBPS PEanut Butter


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2009)

sara said:


> WOW!
> Ok


see? you rediced me to scientific research.



Hmm...I miss cottage cheese.
You can leg press 470lbs?


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> see? you rediced me to scientific research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



used to leg press 375 lbs , now I fear any heavy weight on the leg press machine, and I can't seem to get the past out of my mind 

Cottage cheese, peanut butter and some sugar free jello


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do the heavy weights scare you, did I miss somethin and now I sound like a tool???


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Why do the heavy weights scare you, did I miss somethin and now I sound like a tool???


I love heavy lifting! I just had an accident about 6 years ago on some old leg press machine, where the bar that was holding 375 lbs crushed my toes


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

OUCH, sorry to hear of that Sara, you want I should WHOOP up on someone!!!

Seriously though, sorry for that mishap, hope all is well now!!!

You on FB???


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> OUCH, sorry to hear of that Sara, you want I should WHOOP up on someone!!!
> 
> Seriously though, sorry for that mishap, hope all is well now!!!
> 
> You on FB???



Its all good now  I just cant do any calve raises 

Yes, you can find the link on my profile here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Sara!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2009)

sara said:


> Its all good now  I just cant do any calve raises
> 
> Yes, you can find the link on my profile here



I tried, it cant locate you!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hi Sara!


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I tried, it cant locate you!!!



I think I have it set up where people cant find me


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2009)

Been on track with training, cardio 4 times a week.. Now the diet, I have been STARVING! Had my cheat day , friday night - saturday.. box of donuts, boneless buffalo wings, curley fries, nachos, etc.. and was still starving! 

Sunday , back on track with the diet.. and today tuesday and i am starving!
been consuming ~ 1600 - 1700 cals


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Had my cheat day , friday night - saturday.. box of donuts, boneless buffalo wings, curley fries, nachos, etc.. and was still starving!


LOL, that is quite the cheat night!


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2009)

*10.07.09*

*DIET:*


Meal 1 - Packet Oatmeal, 3 Eggwhites

Meal 2 - 1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese, Granola Bar (Low Sugar)

Meal 3 - 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, Tuna, Veggies, LF Seasme Ginger Dressing

Snack - Apple

Meal 4 - 4 oz. Lean Ground Beef, 1 Whole Wheat Bread, LF Mayo, BBQ Sauce Veggies


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, that is quite the cheat night!



It sure was !


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

That would have been a cheat SNACK for me, LoL!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2009)

*10.08.09*

*DIET:*

Meal 1 - 1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese, 30 grams Natural Whole Grain Vanilla

Meal 2 - 1 Scoop Isopure, Low Sugar Granola  bar

Meal 3 - Tuna, 1 Whole Wheat Tortilla, Green Beans Chips

Snack - Apple

Snack - Low Sugar Granola bar, Lettuce, 1 TBSP Seasme Ginger Dressing

Meal 4 - 4 oz. Lean Ground Beef, 1 Cup Rice, Salsa

** Sugar free Pudding


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2009)

Archangel said:


> That would have been a cheat SNACK for me, LoL!!!



I forgot the chic fila Chicken buscuit and tators


----------



## sara (Oct 15, 2009)

Getting STRONGER , STRONGER AND STRONGER In the gym


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

sara said:


> Getting STRONGER , STRONGER AND STRONGER In the gym



 Awesome, thats the "Name Of The Game"!!! Keep it up Girl!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

so...where for out thou, fair maiden?


----------



## sara (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm still alive..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

....and....
whatcha doin'? Whatcha been up to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

Whaddup Sara?


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2009)

Been busy busy , gym, work, sleep, eat, gym,work, sleep, eat.........


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2009)

sounds good...you forgot to add: post to all my IM homies...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Sara!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Girl, hope all is well!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2009)

Quick update: training 5 X week
                    cardio 4-5 week  ~ 30 minutes

Diet: 6 Days ON, 1 Day OFF 


been mainting the weight


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sounds good...you forgot to add: post to all my IM homies...







JerseyDevil said:


> Hi Sara!





Archangel said:


> Hello Girl, hope all is well!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

All that cardio and your maintaining weight??? I would be killin myself and losin all kind of strength AND size with that much cardio, More power to ya girl, wishin ya nothin but the Best!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> All that cardio and your maintaining weight??? I would be killin myself and losin all kind of strength AND size with that much cardio, More power to ya girl, wishin ya nothin but the Best!!!



I'm actually getting stronger


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2009)

sara said:


> I'm actually getting stronger


...grrr....add pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2009)

Here you go.. it did happen


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2009)

That was just NASTY. Thanks for the visual Sara.. someone hand me a barf bag...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2009)

sara said:


> Here you go.. it did happen


nope.
I like women, thank you.
How are ya doin' Sara!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Whats goin on Sara, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 4, 2009)

???


----------

